# Olight M2X-UT Javelot review (1020lm,XM-L2 Dedomed,18650/2xCR123A 810m throw!!!)



## viperxp (Nov 17, 2014)

Greetings All,

Current review will be dedicated to a new very interesting flashlight from Olight, the Olight M2X-UT Javelot. 

* So, what's so special about it and why I think it's the flashlight of the year?*















1. It's a first flashlight from a famous well-known flashlight company that is equipped with a dedomed LED
2. While being relatively compact, and using only one 18650 battery it greatly overthrows any other light that uses one battery (and most 3-4 battery flashlights as well)
3. The price - the flashlight can be purchased for about 100$ or even less at the time the review is published - I consider it a great value for money.


*What Do I mean by dedomed??*

First of all, I would like to explain what dedomed means, because I am sure that not all readers know the meaning and what does it actually good for.
Well, LED emits the light (Light Emmitting Diode) and usually the LED is covered by protective silicon lens, that is called the dome. Many custom flashlight builders and some enthusiasts developed several methods of removing the dome. Removing the dome usually gives a flashlight a better throw, at expense of poorer side spill. Because in case of the M2X-UT it already comes dedomed you get highly customized flashlight from the factory, and manufacturers warranty as well. 


Tech Specs






*Ready?*









I received the review sample in a carton box containing only the flashlight itself.







The normal bundle consists of the flashlight, warranty coupon, holster, lanyard and an adapter for using two CR123A cells. The holster will be handy, because 63 mm head diameter light will be very difficult to put in most pockets.









Here it is. In real life it was even more compact than I thought. Like Olight M22, but with much bigger head. By the way - it's nicely balanced - the head is not too heavy relative to the tail of the light.















Here it is, the head. At first, there is a feeling that Olight forgot to put the lens. But it is there, the anti-reflective coating works. No fingerprints/dust particles/bubbles were found under or on the lens.






Notice the LED - looks exactly like on the Olight commercials. Notice the die - it's also not exactly regular.
















The flashlight consists of 3 parts. All made really well and solid - I repeat myself - it has the same solid feeling as M22, but with bigger head. Tailcap from M22 fits M2X-UT and wise-verse, but the head don't. 
The threads at the tail are square-cut and anodised, at the front of the flashlight triangle shaped and not anodized. There is some strong spring in the tailcap.







By the way - I tried to disassemble the head by rotating the bezel - and it gave away pretty easily - I was using just my bare hands, no tools. So, the flashlight might be improved further more. I don't want to disassemble it at this point.









Here is a small comparison with the M22 Warrior. There is similarity in the overall appearance.









Here is some evil compatitor - the Supbeam (Acebeam) K50V2









Some acrobatics

*Using the flashlight*









The flashlight is controlled by a button located at the tailcup and rotating the head. Pretty easy, not too much modes. There is a step-down, like in most other flashlights today.
M2X-UT first gets warm in the integrated radiator, and after that all the flashlight gets warm. It's not very hot, just very warm. No PWM, no noises were emitted by the flashlight.

*Some Numbers*


Flashlight/ModeLowMidHighTurboOlight M2X300033000110000SupBeam K50 V2525350090000110000Olight SR963200 (450 lm)9800 (1500 lm)33000 (4800 lm)Olight M22 Warrior (950 lm)430-750019500Jetbeam SRA 40 (960 lm)660-780031500Convoy L4 (1000 lm)-12001300030000


Numbers don't lie, and I can tell you that the flashlight has the same hotspot, and overall light distribution like the Supbeam, just with a very different tint. The tint (after the usual dedoming side effect - the tint shift) is neutral-warm, in life it looks prettier than on the pictures. Anyway much prettier than the usual XM-L2 U2 CW LED, imho.


*Show me the money!*






The M22 on the left, M2X-UT on the right. Notice the sharp edges between hotspot and the spill that M2X-UT has.






Supbeam K50 V2 on the left, Olight M2X-UT on the right. Same sharp hotspot, just a very different tint.

















Some games with the exposure settings.

*Stabilization*


Voltage (without load)Brightness4.09 1100004.04 1100003.93 860003,86 830003.78 830003.74 830003.7 73000


I've measured the voltage after removing the battery from the flashlight. The battery - Sanyo 2600 mah. The maximum brightness was the same when I used the sanyo, xtar 3100/3400 protected and Xtar RCR123Ax2. When the battery voltage became low, the flashlight switched to flashling mode. In this case I measured 3.2 volts on the cell.


*Conclusions*

This flashlight just outdated most of the throwers, one fine day. I hope other manufacturers will follow Olight with this trend of using dedomed led's. I think the flashlight is great, very close to an ideal flashlight (thrower type off course), closer than any other stock thrower that I know of today.


The flashlight was provided by *Olight *for review.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for reading, hope I assisted you in some way.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## viperxp (Nov 17, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Thanks for the review!


It was my pleasure


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for the review. I noticed you tried it with 2 Xtar RCR123 batteries. Is 8.4 volts officially supported?


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Is it me or the tint looks like a green lantern? Thanks for the review.


----------



## viperxp (Nov 17, 2014)

Taz80 said:


> Thank you for the review. I noticed you tried it with 2 Xtar RCR123 batteries. Is 8.4 volts officially supported?



yes, supported voltages are 3.0v to 8.4v


----------



## Capolini (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the review.

When does step down happen? 5 minutes?

A timed or thermal step down?

Are you able to return to max right away by switching modes or turning it off?

Thanks,,,,,,,,


----------



## bdogps (Nov 17, 2014)

Is there a video review on the works? A hell, I said I was not going to buy more torches this year, but


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have one on the way to me. Maybe now I will will be able to tell if the eye shines in the hills are deer or coyotes or...? 

Did you shine it in the distance? Impressive? I just got the SWM T40CS plus and really like it for general use, but was a bit disappointed in the throw. It is not significantly longer than my SRT7.


----------



## viperxp (Nov 17, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> When does step down happen? 5 minutes?
> 
> ...



Time-based stepdown. You can get back to max right after stepdown.


----------



## viperxp (Nov 17, 2014)

bdogps said:


> Is there a video review on the works? A hell, I said I was not going to buy more torches this year, but



No, but if you ask I can shoot one. What would you like me to cover at the video?


----------



## viperxp (Nov 17, 2014)

jeff400650 said:


> I have one on the way to me. Maybe now I will will be able to tell if the eye shines in the hills are deer or coyotes or...?
> 
> Did you shine it in the distance? Impressive? I just got the SWM T40CS plus and really like it for general use, but was a bit disappointed in the throw. It is not significantly longer than my SRT7.



Yep, very impressive, almost unbelievable for it's size and weight.


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you viperxp, I'm hoping the extender for my M3X will fit and I can run it on two 18500's.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the review


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 18, 2014)

great thanks ! 
i wish olight would sell extenders for the M series.


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 18, 2014)

Very impressive numbers for this small light as a thrower. I planned not to do another light purchase anymore until early next year. But this is really very tempting.


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks by the way for the review!


----------



## TRW3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thand you for the review! Very informative.


----------



## jimbo231 (Nov 18, 2014)

Does the some numbers chart indicate throw #s? If so it's only 110000 cd?


----------



## viperxp (Nov 18, 2014)

jimbo231 said:


> Does the some numbers chart indicate throw #s? If so it's only 110000 cd?


these are candelas from meter distance. usually my cheap light meter shows much lower numbers the manufacturer specified with every light.


----------



## bright star (Nov 19, 2014)

Hmmm... This is one light I'm going to watch


----------



## jimbo231 (Nov 19, 2014)

Your readings suggest it's not well regulated even though olight's graph says it is?


----------



## Capolini (Nov 19, 2014)

Taz80 said:


> Thank you viperxp, I'm hoping the extender for my M3X will fit and I can run it on two 18500's.



The extender from the M3X does NOT work for this light. I bought one off of Illums and Craig confirmed that for me yesterday.


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh well, maybe we will get lucky and Olight will make an extender for those long dog walks.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 19, 2014)

Taz80 said:


> Oh well, maybe we will get lucky and Olight will make an extender for those long dog walks.



Not a bad idea!

For me this is already designated to be a back up light. My backup lights get ~20/25 minutes on my mini hikes w/ Capo and my main lights[TK75vn/K40vn/OSTS TN31mb ect.] get the majority of time which is ~ 45/50 minutes!!!


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 19, 2014)

For my dog walks, I usually have an Olight S10 Baton clipped on a baseball cap and then a bigger light for distance when needed. The distance lights have been a Nitecore SRT7, and then a Sunwayman T40CS Plus. All great lights, but I cannot make out what critter is behind those eyeshines in the hills. The Javelot was supposed to be here today, but no luck. I am hoping for a good tight, long beam for tomorrow night's walk!


----------



## radiopej (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the review. This seems awesome, especially for 1x 18650!


----------



## aginthelaw (Nov 19, 2014)

already being sold on ebay with extender and 2 batteries



Taz80 said:


> Oh well, maybe we will get lucky and Olight will make an extender for those long dog walks.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 20, 2014)

aginthelaw said:


> already being sold on ebay with extender and 2 batteries



hmm,,interesting,,,I would doubt it was made by Olight or they would be selling them. I will see if I can find it on Ebay!

Edit: I saw it on Ebay but it comes w/ 2 batteries and the light.My light will be here tomorrow.

That was the only offer I saw.

I emailed them to see if they will sell separately which I doubt!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 20, 2014)

I was in contact w/ the seller from Ebay and he WILL sell me the extension separately.

However, because I was skeptical that Olight and no one else has this or mentions this and the fact that I have another 1 X 18650 light that can not be used w/ 2 X 18650.

So I asked a reviewer[ he reviewed this light] from another forum and I am following his suggestion! Here is what he said when I asked him if it would be a compatible set up.


The Javelot claims to be compatible with 2 CR123A or 1 18650. So the ceiling they've listed is 6V. Two 4.2V cells might fry it.


I will keep it compact!

*EDIT: I just got info from Calvin[ILLUMNS] that the M2X instruction manual says:

* The instruction manual for the Javelot shows a 8.4V max voltage range. 

So an extension is safe!


----------



## Scourie (Nov 20, 2014)

The review on this forum mentions the same brightness with an 18650, 2 CR123's or 2 RCR123's.

The M22 is also rated for 2 RCR123's.

Rob


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the review.
I don't know about you guys, but I hate the idea of carrying around a toilet plunger.
There is a reason why no extender is included, thats because none of the M2 series flashlights (m20, m21, m22) came with an extender.
If you want to run 2 18650s, thats what the M3 series is for.
Olight isn't about to kill off an entire line just because you guys want an extender (the M3X would virtually be redundant if they included an extender).
The only reason this light appeals to me is because of the form factor, I would not be interested in it if it were any longer than it is. Having owned the entire M2 series, I'm familiar with the ergo's and would not want it to change.
For those that are into toilet plungers, buy the M3X and use the head from the M2X, problem solved.

Who ever said that this light is balanced clearly hasn't picked it up. You can tell it is a bit front heavy, putting an extender on it would only exacerbate that issue.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks, because of this review, I pulled the trigger on one of these a bit ago.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 20, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> Thanks for the review.
> I don't know about you guys, but I hate the idea of carrying around a toilet plunger.
> There is a reason why no extender is included, thats because none of the M2 series flashlights (m20, m21, m22) came with an extender.
> If you want to run 2 18650s, thats what the M3 series is for.
> ...


 Last try at this! First Two times I hit reply and the server went down both times!

You did not solve the problem,,,,,,,,,the M2X head and the M3X body are incompatible!!

I kind of like the so called plungers! The TK75[NOW "vn"] is the best all around light for balance of throw/flood. I am not too concerned what it looks like. After all I am in the dark! As far as being too bulky,,,,,not a problem as I am walking my Husky at the same time and manage easily.The M3X is also easy to carry when walking Capo.

Neither of us are right, just Two different opinions/preferences.


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 20, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Last try at this! First Two times I hit reply and the server went down both times!
> 
> You did not solve the problem,,,,,,,,,the M2X head and the M3X body are incompatible!!
> 
> ...



I Didn't really take into consideration the compatability of the two lights.
I just can't understand why you guys are surprised that an extender isn't included, the M2 series means 2 cr123, none of the M2 series comes with an extender, the M2 is tactical orientated, always has been and always will be..it's how it's been since 2008 when I first bought mine.
I have never been interested in throwers up until now, main reason being is because a throw means a large light, talking about long range throwers. You could not of bought a long range thrower in the M2X's size up until now.
This light has already affected sales of a few of their lights, including an extender would virtually kill those lights off, what those lights have going for them atm is runtime.
There are a few fair plungers out on the market to choose from, not every light has to be one, and I"m so glad Olight released this light in the M2 series, that means no plunger.
As for the Problem, there really isn't a problem to solve, it's a non issue. I'd rather carry an extra battery in my pocket than having an large unwieldly light thats unpractical on many levels.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 20, 2014)

I got mine a few hours ago and am really impressed with the throw, and feel, and everything except that it has a problem. It flickers badly when on low mode. Random, candle in the wind-like flickering. Damn, I got two Olights in two days, and both have problems.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 21, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> This light has already affected sales of a few of their lights



If that's true, now that the cat is out of the bag on the design (de-dome, large smooth reflector, etc), do you think there's any way that:
1. Competitors haven't taken notice about how much excitement this light is causing? To the point that it's so disruptive that it's affecting sales across the line, if what you say is true (and I do believe it)?
2. Competitors haven't taken notice that even with all the excitement, there seems to be huge demand for more battery capacity?

Answer to both questions: No, no possible way. Olight will build on their already awesome product, or their competitors will do it for them. Just business 101 -- my money is would be on Olight already scrambling to figure out how to meet the market demand (or at least, the CPF demand, which might be different from the market). Which would be perfect, I want to give my money to the innovator


----------



## Capolini (Nov 21, 2014)

*M3X BODY W/ M2X HEAD. IT IS ALMOST 1" SHORTER THIS WAY. M3X HEAD NEXT TO IT.*
*
Other picture has the SR52vn for size comparison.PHOTOS ARE NOT THAT GOOD!At least you get the size differential!

*
*







*
*





This is the M25C2vn[~300Kcd] and the M2X-UT!
*
*




*


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you for the pictures Capolini.


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually prefer plunger style lights over big fat lights, they are easier for me to carry and use. I am not asking Olight to change the light, just to add the option of an extender. Its about options, at some point I might want the option of adding a battery for better regulation and run time.


----------



## bdogps (Nov 22, 2014)

I dont know what all the fuss is about one or two battery tube. I like having the option of one or two batteries. One battery if I am going to EDC or two if I am working or walking the dog like others have mention. I agree, there is no one right way, it all comes down to the individual. Having options is always good .


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 22, 2014)

bdogps said:


> I dont know what all the fuss is about one or two battery tube. I like having the option of one or two batteries. One battery if I am going to EDC or two if I am working or walking the dog like others have mention. I agree, there is no one right way, it all comes down to the individual. Having options is always good .



I think it was more of a business debate. I don't think anyone would argue that having an _optional_ extender or 2-cell replacement tube is controversial on the face of it. I am certain that if Olight doesn't come out with an extender tube for this, we'll see extenders from another source


----------



## Capolini (Nov 22, 2014)

This is information I exchanged with another flashlight enthusiast. I am saving time of rewriting it by copy/paste!
I have a lot of experience with condensation under the lens!! It does NOT concern me because I have the solution!!!
*__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ____________
ME
*I will try to be succinct! I had a minor issue with mine that I have A LOT of experience with!This happened so much with my TK75 before I found a solution w/ help! Last summer2013​ I started a thread about it.
I am not concerned it was just a bit of a bummer for the first time I used a light.
With in 5 minutes condensation formed under the lens and was there until I shut the light off. It absolutely affected the beam profile and blocked out about 70% of the light right around the hot spot.It was ~27F Outside.
Mr. M2X is now in quarantine like many of my lights have been. SOLUTION: SILICA Gel treatment!
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _________________________________
*HIM
*
Wow, with almost 80 lights in my collection I've never had that happen. Ok, never being a bad choice of words. I froze a light in the deep freeze at 0ºF overnight and then took it out and used it. Frost and haze was present on the Outside, but not on the inside.
The light is o-ring sealed against water intrusion, so the only way a haze or condensation could form on the inside of the lens is if the light is assembled under extremely humid conditions, trapping moisture inside. I guess if you open a light up and it's extremely humid (I would think it would have to be very very bad!) it might have moisture present inside when you reassemble it. I've never seen that happen though.
Strange stuff*.
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ____________
ME
*
That [moisture gets inside at factory during assembly] has been the case almost every time. Every light that I have had that had a condensation issue started w/ the FIRST time I used it. It did NOT matter what time of the year it was ,,summer, winter ect.
-Silica gel treatment is the solution.I put a packet in the battery tube. For smaller lights like the M2X, I take apart into 3 pieces and seal it in a Tupperware container!
-The lights are NOT hermetically sealed. If they were, silica gel treatment would NOT work!
-Once in awhile condensation will form again because they are NOT hermetically sealed. That is rare and again the silica gel eradicates it.
-I also believe extremely cold Outside temps[it was 27F last night and 17F now!] along with intense heat created by these high powered lights can contribute to it. Hence: Your freezer example!
If your interested this thread covers EVERYTHING with some repetition because of people chiming in w/out reading others responses!! That happens on most threads with some length!
Link below:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?368925-TK-75-quot-Con…
P.S. I ended each post with the same little quote!!.After few months I got rid of it!]

I have had it happen w/ about 6 or 7 lights. I gained experience with this and it has not become an issue. If it happens to you, no worries! The answer is in my extensive thread and this post!


----------



## martinaee (Nov 22, 2014)

So again, how does mode changing work? Do you have to twist the head? I didn't see that mentioned, but I think somebody talked about it in another thread on this light.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 22, 2014)

Change modes in the head. L/M/H. The tail cap can be used to program a few modes w/ a series of half presses and Full presses. OP explains it a little on first post.

*Modes:* L-M-H at Head/ L-H-Strobe at Clicky


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine gets sent back to Andrew & Amanda tomorrow for exchange because of it's faulty, flickering low mode.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Nov 26, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Change modes in the head. L/M/H. The tail cap can be used to program a few modes w/ a series of half presses and Full presses. OP explains it a little on first post.
> 
> *Modes:* L-M-H at Head/ L-H-Strobe at Clicky



Looking at the written instructions, you are supposed to adjust brightness levels by twisting the knurled fitting on the head of the light. I have found that it is better to tighten the head adjustment all the way tight and turn the battery tube instead, as with the Eagletac M25C2.


----------



## bdogps (Dec 1, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I received my javelot m2x-ut today. I used the tube that my M3X triton comes with, and it fitted perefectly on the m2x javelot. I used two 18650's and the M2X worked fine.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 1, 2014)

I can verify that!

*M3X BODY W/ M2X HEAD. IT IS ALMOST 1" SHORTER THIS WAY. M3X HEAD NEXT TO IT*.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Dec 7, 2014)

You now can purchase the M2X-UT extension tube over at GearBest.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 7, 2014)

Ray-o-light said:


> You now can purchase the M2X-UT extension tube over at GearBest.



Thanks for the info ,,,,,,,,Mine is getting modded M2Xvn direct drive single Mode ~280 Kcd. 

When I got mine 3 Weeks ago a USA distributor was selling the ext. for $7.

Just my preference,,,,,,,,I never buy anything directly from China,,,,,,,,,,I learned the hard way in my rookie year!


----------



## pparmenter (Dec 9, 2014)

just bought mine today, wow crazy green tint but what a beast out throws my tn31 and might just have to share a spot with my catapult in the skinny tube thrower class. not an olight fan whatsoever but this one i had to have.


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 10, 2014)

bdogps said:


> If anyone is interested, I received my javelot m2x-ut today. I used the tube that my M3X triton comes with, and it fitted perefectly on the m2x javelot. I used two 18650's and the M2X worked fine.



Heya bdogps across the moat, i was wondering if there is any voltage difference with running the M2X head on the M3X body. Wouldnt the M2X head only require the 4.2v instead of 8.4v or will it retain charge for ~ twice as long?
Im not sure how these light throwing contraptions work, so i dont want to zap my M2X head by running it on two batteries :whoopin:


----------



## bdogps (Dec 10, 2014)

Taswegian said:


> Heya bdogps across the moat, i was wondering if there is any voltage difference with running the M2X head on the M3X body. Wouldnt the M2X head only require the 4.2v instead of 8.4v or will it retain charge for ~ twice as long?
> Im not sure how these light throwing contraptions work, so i dont want to zap my M2X head by running it on two batteries :whoopin:



Hey Taswegian I apologise that I cannot be much of assistance, this fellow CPF member has answered your question. I used my M2X head with the M3X body and it worked fine. They say the max voltage according to the manual is 8.4v. Hope this helps. 



Capolini said:


> I was in contact w/ the seller from Ebay and he WILL sell me the extension separately.
> 
> However, because I was skeptical that Olight and no one else has this or mentions this and the fact that I have another 1 X 18650 light that can not be used w/ 2 X 18650.
> 
> ...


----------



## light36 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the review :twothumbs


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 10, 2014)

bdogps said:


> Hey Taswegian I apologise that I cannot be much of assistance, this fellow CPF member has answered your question. I used my M2X head with the M3X body and it worked fine. They say the max voltage according to the manual is 8.4v. Hope this helps.



That helps heaps!

Thanks fella!

What a crazy light this M2X is. Now we can run it for twice as long if need be using the M3X body.


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 10, 2014)

This is an awesome light in terms of throw. Tested it last night together with my dedomed L25 and it easily out threw the later. For me, its size doesn't matter. I love this M2X-UT!


----------



## peartree_423 (Dec 30, 2014)

I got this light a week or so ago and it's been great for me  amazing throw for this size that's for sure.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 1, 2015)

Does the Thrunite TN32 have better throw than this?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> Does the Thrunite TN32 have better throw than this?


Manufacturer specs on the TN32, in Selfbuilt his review, says the TN32 throws max 979 meters.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 1, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Manufacturer specs on the TN32, in Selfbuilt his review, says the TN32 throws max 979 meters.



I'm wondering why everybody is so excited for this light when a year old light tn32 out throws this one? Is it cuz it uses 2 batteries instead of 3 and the dedomed led? Either way, I'm waiting for the shot show to buy my next light!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> I'm wondering why everybody is so excited for this light when a year old light tn32 out throws this one? Is it cuz it uses 2 batteries instead of 3 and the dedomed led? Either way, I'm waiting for the shot show to buy my next light!



Probably because the size difference.
And it uses 1x 18650, or 2x CR123. Only with extension-tube you can run 2x 18650.


----------



## bdogps (Jan 1, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Probably because the size difference.
> And it uses 1x 18650, or 2x CR123. Only with extension-tube you can run 2x 18650.



That and its under 100$ price range.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 1, 2015)

My apologies, this light IS pretty cool. Using only 1x18650 with that kinda throw?! I'm keeping my eye on this one. I bet other companies are working on their throwers to beat this, can't wait...


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 3, 2015)

I actually ordered this light instead of the tn32. I love how it just uses 1x18650. My night hikes are gonna be so awesome now lol


----------



## lumentor (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all. My first post here. Before I comment, I just want to say what a wonderfull source of information this forum is. A month ago i knew nothing about flashlights (torches here in South Africa), but I'm learning so much every day. Thank you all.

Just ordered my M2X 10 mins ago as our Olight importer only got them in now. Super exited and can't wait. We're having a lot of power cuts lately with our "awesome national power supply company", having a combined IQ of 23. At least now, I'll be able to help out a neighbour in need 2 suburbs down.

This review made my mind up for me, so thanks for that.:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

lumentor said:


> Hi all. My first post here. Before I comment, I just want to say what a wonderfull source of information this forum is. A month ago i knew nothing about flashlights (torches here in South Africa), but I'm learning so much every day. Thank you all.
> 
> Just ordered my M2X 10 mins ago as our Olight importer only got them in now. Super exited and can't wait. We're having a lot of power cuts lately with our "awesome national power supply company", having a combined IQ of 23. At least now, I'll be able to help out a neighbour in need 2 suburbs down.
> 
> This review made my mind up for me, so thanks for that.:thumbsup:


Great choice! 
and :welcome:


----------



## lumentor (Jan 6, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Great choice!
> and :welcome:



Thank you for the welcome kj2.

Thinking about it now, your country is actually perfect for this light. I lived in Amersfoort (Nieuwland) for 2 years, and thinking back now about just how flat most of your lovely country is, you could really use this light to its full potential. 

Like I said, I bought my first flashlight (LED Lenser P7.2) about a month ago on a whim, and was completely blown away with just how much lights have gone forward compared to my old mini Maglite lying in my drawer from back in the day, something clicked in my brain and ever since that day, my thoughts are consumed by flashlights. My collection is now standing at 8, with my most impressive light currently being the Olight SR mini intimidator. I'm trying to get as many categories of light as soon as possible so that I can get a feel as a newbie as to what it is I prefer, but I'm finding that I admire each light so far for different reasons in their own rights.

With my M2X order yesterday, I also ordered the S10 with the cone attachment. Also really excited about that and can see myself potentially using that as my EDC at this point.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2015)

lumentor said:


> Thank you for the welcome kj2.
> 
> Thinking about it now, your country is actually perfect for this light. I lived in Amersfoort (Nieuwland) for 2 years, and thinking back now about just how flat most of your lovely country is, you could really use this light to its full potential.
> 
> ...



Yeah, no mountains here 
I live close to the Veluwe, so have lots of trees here. But on open areas you get some distance. My mother lived in South Africa, in her childhood. 

The S10 is also a nice choice. Have reviewed that light awhile back, and still EDC it some times. I do twist the tailcap to prevent accidental activation


----------



## JAS (Jan 10, 2015)

*Olight M2X-UT Javelot Review (1020LM,XM-L2 Dedomed,18650/2xCR123A 810M Throw!!!)*

I just found out about this. It looks like it is out of stock at Battery Junction currently. This could be my next light!


----------



## Ray-o-light (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Olight M2X-UT Javelot Review (1020LM,XM-L2 Dedomed,18650/2xCR123A 810M Throw!!!)*

I just got the M2X-UT two days ago. I would highly recommend this light to anyone who needs a thrower that is easy to carry.


----------



## hoop762 (Jan 13, 2015)

For those wanting a tube extension, please help me understand something. Please correct me if I'm wrong...still learning this stuff 

If you add a tube extender and a second 18650 cell the voltage will increase to 8.4 volts (roughly) at full charge. Would the run time not be the same using two cells because the voltage has doubled as opposed to using one cell? The LED draws power from both cells simultaneously, right? The second cell doubles the voltage but the runtime will not change because of the increased voltage draw? Man I hope that makes sense. Sry if that confuses anyone. Still trying to get a handle on all this stuff.


----------



## light36 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the review


----------



## Kletsou (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice review. Olight is pushing it. M2X Javelot, M20 Javelot, SR52 etc.


----------



## Scourie (Jan 14, 2015)

hoop762 said:


> For those wanting a tube extension, please help me understand something. Please correct me if I'm wrong...still learning this stuff
> 
> If you add a tube extender and a second 18650 cell the voltage will increase to 8.4 volts (roughly) at full charge. Would the run time not be the same using two cells because the voltage has doubled as opposed to using one cell? The LED draws power from both cells simultaneously, right? The second cell doubles the voltage but the runtime will not change because of the increased voltage draw? Man I hope that makes sense. Sry if that confuses anyone. Still trying to get a handle on all this stuff.



By adding another battery the total battery voltage has increased but the electronics in the flashlight compensate for this. So yes, runtime is virtually doubled.

Rob


----------



## johnnyb01 (Jan 15, 2015)

hoop762 said:


> For those wanting a tube extension, please help me understand something. Please correct me if I'm wrong...still learning this stuff
> 
> If you add a tube extender and a second 18650 cell the voltage will increase to 8.4 volts (roughly) at full charge. Would the run time not be the same using two cells because the voltage has doubled as opposed to using one cell? The LED draws power from both cells simultaneously, right? The second cell doubles the voltage but the runtime will not change because of the increased voltage draw? Man I hope that makes sense. Sry if that confuses anyone. Still trying to get a handle on all this stuff.


like the poster says above, the "brightness" shouldn't change due to the electronics in the light (same reason they dont change when going from 4.2 to whatever the cutoff voltage is for the light) what you are increasing is the mAH which affects runtime, just like going from a 2300mAH 18650 to a 3400mAH 18650, the brightness won't change but you will get close to another 1/3 run time.

Think of it like a gas tank on a car, if you change from your 10 gallon gas tank to a 15 gal tank, it won't give you any more horsepower, but it will let you go further before having to fill up again!


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 19, 2015)

I just got the flashlight today. The beam is a little strange; there's a ring outside of the hotspot. And I thought the beam will be smooth...


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> I just got the flashlight today. The beam is a little strange; there's a ring outside of the hotspot. And I thought the beam will be smooth...



I've some artifacts in my review-sample too. Probably caused by the missing dome on the led.


----------



## ozelot (Jan 24, 2015)

Will the added extension tube add voltage og Mah?


I was looking for a thrower, but i like to have some capacity when usin high mode.


----------



## bdogps (Jan 24, 2015)

ozelot said:


> Will the added extension tube add voltage og Mah?
> 
> 
> I was looking for a thrower, but i like to have some capacity when usin high mode.



Yes, but i think in another thread of these I read that it is rated up to 8 volts.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's this post that made me pull the trigger right away. It actually raised the bar quite high for companies who make thrower lights. 

Kudos to Olight! 

I will not hesitate to buy another one of these, especially if a cool white version comes out.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 27, 2015)

Did a couple of night hikes with this light. It can THROW alright. Really throw for a stock light. The only thing is the green tint I don't like. Compared to my other lights with a cool white or white light, the tint for this one really comes out really nasty. I know it's the dedomed... Other than that it's an amazing light.


----------



## TxHydro (Jan 28, 2015)

I can't thank you enough for this review. I am new to this league of lights and have spent weeks agonizing over just what my first thrower should be. Upon reading your review I'm relieved to have finally made my decision. For real this time. Haha. I have a tendency of obsessing over decisions like this. This site has been a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for your review and to all who post here. No doubt I will frequent the site often.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 30, 2015)

But that measure of only 110 kcd, instead of the promised 163 kcd.

What is this?

Why such a low kcd? Why not 160 kcd?

Or wrong light, or wrong lightmeter?


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 31, 2015)

Nobody?


----------



## Taz80 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi RemcoM, I think the 160kcd is pretty much accurate. I have the M3X, which is about 90kcd, and have compared it to the M2X. The M2X has a much tighter and brighter hot spot, and to my eye throws quite a bit further.


----------



## Brand___X (Feb 12, 2015)

johnnyb01 said:


> like the poster says above, the "brightness" shouldn't change due to the electronics in the light (same reason they dont change when going from 4.2 to whatever the cutoff voltage is for the light) what you are increasing is the mAH which affects runtime, just like going from a 2300mAH 18650 to a 3400mAH 18650, the brightness won't change but you will get close to another 1/3 run time.
> 
> Think of it like a gas tank on a car, if you change from your 10 gallon gas tank to a 15 gal tank, it won't give you any more horsepower, but it will let you go further before having to fill up again!



Excellent analogy !


----------



## The Whispering Gallery (Aug 30, 2016)

Is this (still) the best 1x18650 thrower?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 30, 2016)

YES this is still the best 1x18650 non custom thrower by still a wide margin.


----------

